# My new hedgie. NEWBIE !!!!! Help



## alexonti (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi my name is Alex and i've never had a hedghog
I got my female 3 month old from a friend. I have some experience with chameleon but a hedgie is new for me
I'd apreciate any recomendation

He is a poor picture that i took this morning
I read there are many colors. Which color do you think is?
Thanks


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I would say to read over all the stickies in each section of the forum and a must read is LG's book it covers so much and is so easy to understand and it's FREE!  http://www.westcoasthedgehogs.com/files ... index.html
Hard to tell the color without seeing the nose, i'd guess grey or chocolate from the pic you posted.


----------



## alexonti (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks. The nose is dark!! Can that help?
Hey do you sell running wheels right?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

If this nose is dark probably grey or chocolate.  
Yes I sell two types of wheels.


----------



## alexonti (Jun 1, 2012)

Ok thanks. Can u pm about prices and specs?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

This should help  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/s ... wheel.html
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/t ... wheel.html


----------



## alexonti (Jun 1, 2012)

Ey i like the wheel with the tray. Is that size correct for my hedgie? 
Do you offer expedited shipping?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

PM me your zip code/city/country and i'll check on shipping for you. The CSW(one with litter pan) is big enough for any hedgie as long as it will fit in your cage.


----------



## alexonti (Jun 1, 2012)

Mcallen , tx 78501


----------



## alexonti (Jun 1, 2012)

Theres an error coming up every time that i want to send a message


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

You must enable your account to allow PM's, maybe, hopefully one of the mods will be through soon.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

From what I can see you should be fine. If you are still getting an error, copy/paste the message and post it.


----------



## alexonti (Jun 1, 2012)

This is the error


----------



## alexonti (Jun 1, 2012)

No matter wha i do. This message is coming up. Tried to pm LarryT and Kalandra and is the same thing


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Express mail is way high! Over $46
Priority mail is high too, over $25
And Parcel post 2-9 days is $11
I ship all wheels as fast as possible, if you ordered today it would ship tomorrow.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you. That is a problem I believe I will need Bryan to fix. I will notify him of it.


----------



## alexonti (Jun 1, 2012)

Ok Larry let me check 
Ill order it next week (monday) but i think through express mail(46) And i will buy the one that comes with the tray
Is just in one color right?
Thanks


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

alexonti said:


> Ok Larry let me check
> Ill order it next week (monday) but i think through express mail(46) And i will buy the one that comes with the tray
> Is just in one color right?
> Thanks


If you want a colored wheel(CSBW) I can always make the stand bigger to fit the litter pan.  Will cost $25 plus shipping for the colored wheel(CSBW) and the clear cake wheel(CSW) is $30 plus shipping.


----------



## alexonti (Jun 1, 2012)

Ok. I would like the colored one with the litter pan 

The clear one is bigger right. ?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The clear one is bigger as far as the wheel itself goes, they will both have the same size stand with the litter pan added.  
Some pics on this thread showing the size difference viewtopic.php?f=8&t=12428&start=0


----------

